# Fluval shrimp stratum cheap



## NYREPS (Aug 31, 2010)

Wassup guys 

Anybody looking to get some fluval stratum super cheap ???

Valuepetssupplies.com

8.8 lb bag is $15.59 
4.4 lb bag is $6.01 

Both on sale right now and the 4.4 lb bags are in Clearance. 

It make sense to buy the 4.4 lb bag it will be a lot cheaper then the 8.8 lb bag

And plus put in the coupon code for free shipping only have to spend $19 bucks to get the free shipping 

I already order 2 bags of 8.8 lb 2 weeks ago and they came in mint condition nothing wrong with it and shipping was fast,so I just went ahead and order 4 bags of the 4.4 lbs for $24 shipped what a deal!!!

You guys can tank me later !!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow pretty good deal!

but also for $10 more you can get ADA Amazonia right now to though.\

still not a bad deal!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

I ordered my Shrimp Stratum from there too! Shipped really fast but I think it was only a state away from me..


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a nice deal!


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I actually went with Amazonia from ADG. $40 shipped for a 21lbs. bag? yes please...


----------



## idex (Apr 15, 2010)

Borikuan said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I actually went with Amazonia from ADG. $40 shipped for a 21lbs. bag? yes please...


It'll be closer to 17 lbs.


----------

